# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر (اخبار واعمدة) – اليوم السبت 1  فبراير  2014

## زول هناك

*شهرجديد و عام سعيد 
ومنبر فريد ومريخ حديد 
صباحكم سعيد يا أحباب 

*

----------


## زول هناك

*ارتياح من اتحاد جنوب السودان لمباراة المريخ

امتدح  الأستاذ  فراج جمعة زايد رئيس نادي الملكية جوبا   في تصريح خاص لـ"الموقع الرسمي لنادي المريخ" مبادرة نادي المريخ باستضافة فريقي الملكية وأطلع برة الممثلين لدولة جنوب السودان فى البطولات الأفريقية , وأكد أن ما يحدث ليس غريباً على نادي المريخ الذى يعتبر جزء أصيل من الحركة الرياضية فى دولة الجنوب, وأن كرة القدم في الجنوب جزء من نادي المريخ .
 وأكد فراج  أنهم فى نادي الملكية  جوبا يعتبرون أنفسهم  أبناء نادي المريخ الذي ظل على الدوام يقدم الدعم لنادي الملكلة منذ أيام الراحل أبو العلاء مرورا بجميع الأجيال الى المجلس الحالي برئاسة جمال الوالي, وظل نادي المريخ يقدم الدعم للملكية فى مختلف المجالات ومنها تأهيل المدربين , وأن  جماهير الملكية ومعها  جماهير الكرة في دولة جنوب السودان سوف تملأ مدرب ملعب كمبالا لتمثل دعم حقيقي للمريخ في مباراة الإياب أمام كمبالا سيتي فى بطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا لنرد جزء من دين المريخ علينا, وأشار إلى أن اتحاد كرة القدم في دولة جنوب السودان وناديي الملكية واطلع برة لم يترددا لحظة واحدة فى تحديد أن تكون الخرطوم هى مكان استضافة مباريات مملثي دولة جنوب السودان فى البطولة الأفريقية, فنحن الآن  فى وطننا وبين أهلنا وجماهيرنا ولا يمكن أن نتخيل أن نختار بديلاً عن السودان مكان  لنا







*

----------


## زول هناك

*المريخ يعبر مريخ الفاشر بهدف في الدوري الرديف

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم
ضمن مواجهات الجولة الثالثة من مسابقة الدوري الرديف لاندية الممتاز فاز المريخ الخرطوم على مريخ الفاشر بهدف وحيد احرزه لاعبه محمد الفاتح في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليودبدار الرياضة ليرتفع المريخ بنقاطه الى 9 نقاط
في الصدارة
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الفاتح النقر: المريخ أفضل أندية الممتاز إعدادا ومن يتحدثون عن هزائمه لا علاقة لهم بالكرة

اعتذر الأهلي شندي للمريخ رسميا عن مواجهته في مباراة تجريبية كان محددا لها غدا وبرر مدرب النمور الفاتح النقر الاعتذار بأن الوقت غير مناسب على الإطلاق بالنسبة لفريقه لأداء مباراة قوية أمام فريق كبير مثل المريخ مبينا أنه وضع برنامجه على أساس مواجهة فريق التحرير وأدى تدريبات قوية ومواجهة المريخ ستتسبب في إرهاق لاعبيه قبل انطلاقة الدوري.. واعتبر النقر أن مواجهة الفرقة الحمراء كانت ستفيده كثيرا من الناحية الفنية نظرا للإعداد القوي لفريق المريخ متمنيا أن تتاح له فرصة مواجهة الأحمر في قادم الأيام.. وفتح النقر كافة أبوب التعاون بينهم ونادي المريخ معتبرا أن الفريقين يمثلان مركز ثقل في الدوري. 
وتحدث مدرب الأهلي عن إعداد المريخ ووصفه بالناجح لافتا للمواجهات القوية التي أداها المريخ معتبرا أن الفرقة الحمراء عقدت معسكرا تحضيريا ناجحا في قطر وأدى الفريق مباريات من العيار الثقيل ستساهم في تجهيزه لمباريات الدوري والبطولة الأفريقية مشيرا إلى أن المريخ حقق مكاسب لا حصر لها خلال معسكره..



*

----------


## زول هناك

*رئيس الأهلي شندي: الجهاز الفني رفض خوض تجربة إعدادية أمام المريخ


قال العميد حسن العقيد رئيس نادي الأهلي شندي إن نادي المريخ طلب خوض تجربة إعدادية أمام الآرسنال مشيراً إلى أنهم حولوا طلب المريخ إلى الجهاز الفني الذي رفض بدوره مقترح خوض تجربة إعدادية أمام المريخ قبل انطلاقة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز ورأى الفاتح النقر المدير الفني للنمور أن فريقه غير جاهز لخوض تلك التجربة وأن هناك عدة إصابات وسط لاعبيه تجعله لا يفكر في خوض تجربة كبيرة أمام الأحمر قبل انطلاقة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز مشيراً إلى أن خوض تجربة قوية أمام المريخ قبل انطلاقة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز من شأنه أن يؤدي إلى المزيد من الإصابات وسط لاعبي الأهلي شندي, وأبان عبد القادر أن التجربة التي سيخوضها فريقه الأحد المقبل أمام التحرير البحراوي ستكون الأخيرة للفريق قبل انطلاقة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز

*

----------


## زول هناك

*ريتشارد جاستن يقود الملكية جوبا للفوز على هلال كادوقلي

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم
 قاد نجم منتخبنا الوطني السابق و لاعب المكلية جوبا الحالي اللاعب ريتشارد جاستن فريقه للفوز على هلال الجبال بهدف دون رد في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر اليوم بالخرطوم ضمن برنامجه الاعدادي لمباراته امام كارا في البطولة الافريقية و يجدر ذكره بان الملكية سيواجه المريخ غدا في آخر تجاربه الاعدادية للبطولة الافريقية


*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*السلام عليكم الاخ الكريم زول هناك كن دوما بخير
*

----------


## زول هناك

*المريخ يواجه الملكية مساء اليوم في آخر التجارب الاعداية

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 
يؤدي المريخ مساء اليوم باستاد الخرطوم تجربته الاخيرة امام الملكية جوبا استعدادا لمباراته امام الاهلي عطبرة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز يوم الثلاثاء المقبل على ملعب استاد الخرطوم ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الاول و يتوقع ان يشرك مدرب المريخ في مباراة اليوم بالتوليفة التي تلعب مباراة الاكسبريس و التي تتكون من اكرم الهادي سليم , على جعفر , امير كمال , الطاهر الحاج , غاندي كاسينو , هيثم مصطفي , باسكال , باسيرو بامبا , رمضان عجب , راجي عبد العاطي , تراوري . و ذلك من اجل تجويد الطريقة التي سيلعب بها الفريق في مباراة اليوم و مباراة الاهلي و التي سيلعب بها ايضا في مباراة الفريق الافريقية امام كمبالا سيتي في البطولة الافريقية يوم الثامن من الشهر الجاري على ملعب استاد الخرطوم و يجدر ذكره بان الملكية جوبا حل بالخرطوم هذه الايام من اجل المشاركة في البطولة الافريقية لهذا الموسم امام كارا يونايتد 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*المريخ يقدم تجربته في الرعاية والتسويق من خلال مباراته مع بايرميونخ الألمانى

في الجلسة الثانية لسمنار تراخيص الأندية بكيب تاون
كفرووتر/ رصد 
لليوم الثانى سمنار تراخيص الأندية يوالى جلساتها فى صالة فندق كيب تاون بمدينة كيب تاون بجنوب افريقيا وقد ناقشت جلسة اليوم ورقة الرعاية والتسويق والبث التلفزيوني فى افريقيا وقد تطابقت الآراء من قبل المتحدثين خاصة فيما يتعلق بالرعاية والتسويق ومدى إيجاد السوق والتفهم من قبل الشركات والحكومات حيث يتفاوت سوق الرعاية ببعض الدول الافريقية كجنوب افريقيا ومصر وتونس والجزائر والمغرب عن بقية الدول الاخرى حيث لا يجد سوق الرعاية اى اهتمام من قبل الشركات والحكومات وكذلك مناقشة البث التلفزيونى ومنح الإشارة حيث تصعب حصولها فى بعض الدول وكذلك الجودة والإنتاج للمباريات تحتاج من الدول بتحسين الأجهزة ومعدات البث الحديثة التى تتواكلوا مع تقنية HD الحديثة وفى هذا السياق تناول الفريق طارق تجربة نادى المريخ التسويقية من حيث استضافة البطولات كسيكافا للأندية والعلامة التجارية النادى وتعاقد النادى مع شركات متعددة بعقودات واضحة تدر للنادى مبالغ شهرية وسنوية وأشار للتجربة الاخيرة للنادى بأداء مباريات ذات مستوى عالى تدفع الشركات والمؤسسات من السعى للحصول على حقوق الرعاية والبث مثال مباراة بايرميونخ بالدوحة والتى كسب النادى فيها عائد مادى ومعنوى كبير اضافة الى تعريف العلامة التجارية للنادى ويتواصل جلسات السمنار الساعة الرابعة عصر اليوم بحضور رئيس الاتحاد الدولى سيب بلاتر وسكرتير الاتحاد الدولى جوروم فالكر.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب زول هناك
مجهود جبار ورائع يامبدع
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*المريخ يطلق { قـناة الـزعيم الفضائية } عبر القمر
      نايل سات 



المريخ يطلق قناته الفضائيه الشهر القادم تحت اسم(الزعيم السوداني)وسوف تكون في القمر نايل سات ومقر القناه في الخرطوم جوار المكتب التنفيذي وممول القناه السيد الريس جمال الوالي حفظة الله و رعاة ،،،
وحسب تصريحات الإداريين بالقناه بإنها سوف تنقل أهم الدوريات مجانا"و من ضمنها الدوري الإيطالي و الإنجليزي بالتعاون المشترك مع قناة بي أي أن الجزيره سابقا"بالإضافه الي الدوري الألماني والفرنسي وسوف تقوم بنقل بعض المناسبات المحليه والعالميه بالإضافه لمباريات الزعيم سيد البلد
*

----------


## زول هناك

* من الأمانة العامة للنادي المريخ 

تهيب الامانة العامة لنادي المريخ جماهير المريخ
 واقطبة حضور مباراة المريخ والملكية جوبا الودية
 عصر السبت 1- فبراير باستاد الخرطوم , 
استعداد لمباراتي الاهلي عطبرة فى الدوري الممتاز
 و كمبالا سيتي الافريقية.
وستكون فئات الدخول على النحو التالي
10 جنية مساطب شعبية
20 جنية الطابق العلوي
50 مقصورة جانبية
60 مقصورة رئسية
ونناشد الجميع بلا استثناء الحرص على دفع قيمة التذكرة
 مساهمة فى مشوار المريخ الافريقي .





*

----------


## زول هناك

*جناح الــزعــيم فى معرض الخرطوم الدولي 


يحظي جناح نادي المريخ فى معرض الخرطوم الدولي بمتابعة جماهيرية عالية ويعتبر الاكثر وقوفا عنده حيث يحرص معظم الحضور على التقاط الصور التذكارية مع كؤوس المريخ المحلية والخارجية اضافة الى الاستمتاع بمشاهدات لقطات الفيديو ومشاهدت البوسترات والصور الجميلة والنادرة للاشهر مباريات نادي المريخ ومن ابرزها مباراة المريخ وبارين ميونيخ الالماني اضافة الى صور لشخصيات مريخية بارزة وتوزيع بعض الهدايا للزائرين مثل الاعلام وغيرها من مقتنيات المريخ , ويقبع جناح المريخ فى فى مخيم الولايات فى الجزء المخصص لولاية الخرطوم .

*

----------


## زول هناك

*رئيس نادي الملكية : استقبال الخرطوم ابكاني و سلفا كير لم يندهش لاختيارنا الخرطوم 

الملكية سيواجه المريخ اليوم
كفرووتر/ رصد 
قال رئيس نادي الملكية جوبا فراج جمعة في حديثه قبل قليل لبرنامج ساعة رياضة الذي يعده و يقدمه الزميل معتصم محمد الحسن بان الاستقبال الذي وجدوه لدي وصولهم الى الخرطوم قد ابكاهم خاصة ان الجماهير السودانية كانت قد استقبلهم باللافتات و هتفت لهم و لنجومهم و اكدت وقفتها القوية معهم في مباراة الفريق المقبلة امام كارا و انها ستملأ الاستاد حتى آخره و تساندهم منذ البداية وحتى نهايها و قال ان هذا الموقف اثر ايضا على اللاعبين و اشار في حديثه الي انهم السفير منحهم تاشيرت بدون رسوم بجانب التسهيلات التي وجدوها في المطار فضلا عن التعاون الذي وجدوه من المدربين السودانين على رأسهم محمد الطيب و كبار الفنيين بجانب توفير مباراة مع المريخ يوم غد السبت في اطار الاحتكاك و تبادل الخبرات وقال ان سيلفا كير لم يندهش لاختيارهم الخرطوم لتكون ملعبا لهم وقال بان الخرطوم وطننا و انكم احسنتم الاختيار و لن تشعروا بالغربة في الخرطوم مطلقا و قال بان هذا الموقف جعلهم اكثر اصرارا على تقديم مباراة رفيعة المستوى امام كارا يونايتد بالجمعة 

*

----------


## زول هناك

*مواجهة نارية على كاس ولي العهد بين النصر و الهلال السعودي مساء اليوم

كفرووتر/ وكالات 
سيكون استاد الملك فهد الدولي في العاصمة السعودية الرياض مسرحاً اليوم السبت لمباراة الدربي التي تجمع قطبي العاصمة النصر والهلال في نهائي مسابقة كأس ولي العهد في نسختها 39.
ويدخل الفريقان المباراة النهائية التي تعتبر سيناريو مكررا لنهائي الموسم الماضي رغبة مشتركة وطموحات متباينة حيث يسعى النصر إلى رد اعتباره من جاره الذي هزمه في نهائي النسخة الأخيرة بركلات الترجيح 4/2 وتحقيق اللقب الذي لم يتوج به منذ 40 عاما وتحديدا منذ عام 1974 ليتوج به مستوياته المميزة ونتائجه الرائعة التي حققها في هذا الموسم حيث لم يتلق خلاله أي خسارة.
في المقابل، يتطلع الهلال حامل اللقب وصاحب الرقم القياسي إلى تأكيد أفضليته على منافسه في هذه البطولة والتتويج باللقب الثالث عشر في تاريخه والسابع تواليا.
من جهة اخري 
لجأ عدد كبير من جماهير ناديي النصر والهلال مساء أمس (الجمعة) إلى اقتحام مكتب البريد المركزي بطريق الملك عبدالعزيز من أجل الحصول على تذاكر الدرجة الموحدة لمباراة نهائي كأس ولي العهد المقرر إقامتها مساء اليوم (السبت).
وقال شهود عيان إن التدافع والازدحام تسببا في أضرار ببعض البوابات ودفعا الموظفين للاستعانة بالجهات الأمنية للسيطرة على الوضع.
يذكر أن مؤسسة البريد السعودي كانت قد وقّعت مع شركة صلة الرياضية اتفاقية للتعاون المشترك تتضمن قيام البريد باستلام جميع تذاكر الدرجة الموحدة للنهائي وتوفيرها وإتاحتها للجمهور عبر عدد من المنافذ القريبة.

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

مواجهة نارية على كاس ولي العهد بين النصر و الهلال السعودي مساء اليوم

كفرووتر/ وكالات 
سيكون استاد الملك فهد الدولي في العاصمة السعودية الرياض مسرحاً اليوم السبت لمباراة الدربي التي تجمع قطبي العاصمة النصر والهلال في نهائي مسابقة كأس ولي العهد في نسختها 39.
ويدخل الفريقان المباراة النهائية التي تعتبر سيناريو مكررا لنهائي الموسم الماضي رغبة مشتركة وطموحات متباينة حيث يسعى النصر إلى رد اعتباره من جاره الذي هزمه في نهائي النسخة الأخيرة بركلات الترجيح 4/2 وتحقيق اللقب الذي لم يتوج به منذ 40 عاما وتحديدا منذ عام 1974 ليتوج به مستوياته المميزة ونتائجه الرائعة التي حققها في هذا الموسم حيث لم يتلق خلاله أي خسارة.
في المقابل، يتطلع الهلال حامل اللقب وصاحب الرقم القياسي إلى تأكيد أفضليته على منافسه في هذه البطولة والتتويج باللقب الثالث عشر في تاريخه والسابع تواليا.
من جهة اخري 
لجأ عدد كبير من جماهير ناديي النصر والهلال مساء أمس (الجمعة) إلى اقتحام مكتب البريد المركزي بطريق الملك عبدالعزيز من أجل الحصول على تذاكر الدرجة الموحدة لمباراة نهائي كأس ولي العهد المقرر إقامتها مساء اليوم (السبت).
وقال شهود عيان إن التدافع والازدحام تسببا في أضرار ببعض البوابات ودفعا الموظفين للاستعانة بالجهات الأمنية للسيطرة على الوضع.
يذكر أن مؤسسة البريد السعودي كانت قد وقّعت مع شركة صلة الرياضية اتفاقية للتعاون المشترك تتضمن قيام البريد باستلام جميع تذاكر الدرجة الموحدة للنهائي وتوفيرها وإتاحتها للجمهور عبر عدد من المنافذ القريبة.




تصويب الاخ الكريم زول هناك المباراة اقيمت امس الجمعة  كنت متابعا لها وانتهي الزمن الرسمي بالتعادل السلبي وفي الزمن المضاف  وفي الشوط الثاني منه تحديدا الدقيقة  117بادر فريق الهلال باحرازه للهدف الاول من ضربة جزاء وادرك النصر التعادل  في اخر الدقائق ومن ثم حسمت  المباراة بضربات الجزاء الذي وقف الحظ فيها لجانب الهلال ونيله للكأس

*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

السلام عليكم الاخ الكريم زول هناك كن دوما بخير




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله استاذنا ابراهيم عطية بابكر مرورك اسعدني يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*هلال كادوقلي يقهر الرومان بهدفين في الدوري الرديف

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 
واصل هلال الجبال صحوته و حقق فوزا غاليا و مستحقا امس الاتحاد مدني بهدفين لهدف في الجزيرة ضم مباريات الدوري الرديف ليرفتع هلال الجبال برصيده الى ست نقاط في المركز الثالث .الجدير بالذكر ان رديف المريخ يتصدر الدورة برصيد 9 نقاط 

*

----------


## زول هناك

*الجمصي : الذين يروجون لإيقاف "الأسياد" يعبرون عن أشواق لن تتحقق

الخرطوم / موسى مصطفى 
نفى الاستاذ عاطف الجمصي مستشار تحرير صحيفة الأسياد ان تكون الصحيفة قد تلقت أي اخطار من مجلس الصحافة والمطبوعات بالإيقاف مؤكدا ان "الأسياد" صدرت اليوم وستصدر غداً كالمعتاد ، واكد الجمصي معلقاً على ما نشر اليوم في "كفر و وتر" نقلا عن صفحة المريخ في الفيسبوك ان من يروجون لذلك يعبرون عن اشواقهم المكبوتة وحقدهم على صحيفة الاسياد التي ستظل شامخة سيفاً بتارا مدافعا عن الهلال في كل المحافل ، وشدد الجمصي على ان الاستهداف الذي تتتعرض له الصحيفة ليس وليد اللحظة ولن يؤثر في مسيرتها التي تبل ستزيد القائمين عليها عزما وشكيمة .
الجدير بالذكر ان كفر و وتر نقلت خبر ايقاف صحيفة الاسياد عن صحفة المريخ بالفيسبوك مع تاكيدات من بعض المصادر التي رفضت ذكر اسمها ان قرار الإيقاف سيسلم لادارة الصحيفة خلال ساعات .

*

----------


## زول هناك

*                 في دوري الرديف
الاهلي الخرطوم يستضيف ذئاب النيل الابيض اليوم 

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم
 تتواصل مباريات الدوري الرديف عصر اليوم بلقاء ألاهلي الخرطوم والرابطة كوستي فيما تمت برمجة مباريات الخرطوم الوطني والأمل عطبرة لتُقام يوم الرابع من فبراير على ملعب دار الرياضة امدرمان عصراً فيما يستضيف الملعب ذاته مساء نفس اليوم لقاء النسور وهلال الفاشر فيما تم تأجيل مباراة أهلي شندي والنيل الحصاحيصا التي كان مقرراً قيامها الجمعة لتُقام اليوم لانشغال ملعب شندي باحتفالات ولاية نهر النيل بمهرجان التسوق والسياحة
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

تصويب الاخ الكريم زول هناك المباراة اقيمت امس الجمعة كنت متابعا لها وانتهي الزمن الرسمي بالتعادل السلبي وفي الزمن المضاف وفي الشوط الثاني منه تحديدا الدقيقة 117بادر فريق الهلال باحرازه للهدف الاول من ضربة جزاء وادرك النصر التعادل في اخر الدقائق ومن ثم حسمت المباراة بضربات الجزاء الذي وقف الحظ فيها لجانب الهلال ونيله للكأس




استاذنا المبدع ابراهيم 

نفيدكم بان المباراة النهائية بين الهلال والنصر سوف تلعب اليوم السبت وما عرض بالامس هي مباراة قديمة بين الفريقين 

ويمكن التاكد من ذلك عن طريق فتح جريدة الرياض كمثال حتى تتاكد بنفسك من الخبر .

فلقد ورد في جريدة الرياض عدد اليوم السبت 01/02/2014م  ما يلي :

يرعى صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سلمان بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود ولي العهد نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء وزير الدفاع - حفظه الله - مساء اليوم السبت المباراة الختامية لمسابقة كأس سمو ولي العهد للموسم الرياضي الحالي التي ستقام بين فريقي الهلال والنصر على استاد الملك فهد الدولي بالرياض. ونوه صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير نواف بن فيصل بن فهد بن عبدالعزيز الرئيس العام لرعاية الشباب رئيس اللجنة الأولمبية العربية السعودية في تصريح بهذه المناسبة بما تحظى به هذه المسابقة من رعاية وتشجيع من سمو ولي العهد في إطار ما يجده القطاع الشبابي والرياضي ومنسوبوه في المملكة من دعم وتشجيع من خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود وسمو ولي عهده الأمين وسمو النائب الثاني حفظهم الله الذي أصبح ولله الحمد يعيش في مرحلة من الازدهار والنمو في جميع برامجه ومناشطه المختلفة التي توجت بالعديد من الإنجازات الوطنية المشرفة على الصعيدين المحلي والدولي وما يقوم به شباب هذا الوطن نحو خدمة دينهم ثم قيادتهم ووطنهم في شتى المجالات.
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مدرب الملكية جوبا يعد بتقديم تجربة حقيقية للمريخ

كورة سودانية
ذكر بلال فيلكس المدير الفني لنادي الملكية جوبا إن فريقه سيعمل على الاستفادة من التجربة الودية التي يخوضها عصر اليوم أمام المريخ مبيناً أن فريقه لم يكمل اعداده بعد بسبب الأحداث الأمنية في دولة الجنوب مشيراً إلى أنهم وجدوا صعوبات في تنفيذ برنامجهم الاعدادي وسيعملون على تكثيف الجرعات التدريبية في الخرطوم والاستفادة من مواجهة المريخ الليلة قبل استقبال الفريق الكنغولي يوم الجمعة المقبل في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي من الكونفدرالية.. وتقدم المدرب بشكره لنادي المريخ على استضافته لبعثة الفريق وتوفير معسكر اعدادي للفريق كما تقدم بشكره للاتحاد العام على استضافته مباراة الذهاب بسبب عدم صلاحية الملاعب في الجنوب..
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مشكور استاذنا نادر الداني للتوضيح صباحكم خير تسلم يا غالي 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مدرب أهلي عطبرة: لقاء المريخ في الدوري الممتاز يأتي في اطار الاعداد لبطل الكنغو

كورة سودانية
اعتبر ياسر حداثة المدير الفني لأهلي عطبرة أن لقاء الإكسبريس والفرقة الحمراء يوم الثلاثاء المقبل في افتتاح النسخة التاسعة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز بأنه لقاء عادي ويأتي في اطار تحضيرات الفريق العطبراوي لمواجهة بطل الكنغو يوم التاسع من الشهر الحالي في ذهاب الدور الأول من البطولة الكونفدرالية وقال حداثة إن فريقه سيدخل مباراة المريخ مثلها وأي مباراة في الدوري الممتاز وسيعملون على تقديم أفضل أداء من خلالها مبيناً أن اللعب أمام المريخ في حد ذاته سيحقق مكاسب فنية لافتة للأهلي قبل مواجهة بطل الكنغو في البطولة الكونفدرالية وأشار ياسر حداثة إلى أن فريقه استعد جيداً للاستحقاقات التي تنتظره على المستويين المحلي والأفريقي مبيناً أنهم يطمحون إلى تقديم الأفضل في المنافستين المحلية والأفريقية.

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*شكرا زول هناك على االاخبار الصباحية 

للاسف الشديد ادارة المريخ تجامل على حساب اعداد الفريق لمباراة مهمة في البطولة الافريقية 

معروف سلفا بان فريق الملكية جوبا لن يقدم اي فائدة للمريخ وانما ستكون الفائدة من نصيب الملكية 

وان قيام تمرين اهم بكثير من الفائدة التي سيجنيها اللاعبون 

اللهم الا تطبيق الجمل التكتيكية بصورة نموذجية لتصبح الفائدة الفنية ضئيلة للغاية 

قطعا هذه المباراة سيطبق فيها كروجر بعض الخطط التي استعصت على اللاعبين ان ينفذوها في مباريات المريخ الحبية في الدوحة 

اتمنى ان يتقن اللاعبون طريقة الاختراق من العمق والاطراف وايضا اجادة التمرير من لمسة واحدة وكذلك عمليات الضغط على الخصم 

مع تنويع اللعب من الاطراف كما اتمنى ان يلعب الفريق بنفس واحد طيلة زمن المباراة مع تحرك كل اللاعبين وعدم ادخال العواطف في المباريات 

حتى وان كانت مع فرق ذات مستوى ضعيف مثل الملكية جوبا وعلى لاعبي المريخ اللعب بجدية تامة منذ البداية وحتى النهاية 

كما اتمنى ان يلعب كروجر تمرين قبل هذه المباراة لمدة ساعة كاملة ثم يلعب المباراة بعد التمرين مباشرة حتى تكون هناك قيمة فنية جيدة من حيث 

ارتفاع لياقة اللاعبين وتقدمها خطوة بدلا من الوقوف اثناء المباراة لخط الدفاع والحارس دون جدوى

المقارنة المعدومة بين الزعيم والملكية جوبا هي ما دعتنا لكتابة مثل هذا الكلام 

تنفيذ بعض التكتيك الهجومي بصورة نموذجية بالاضافة الى تنفيذ الركلات الركنية والمخالفات بالقرب من خط 18 

هو بروفة جيدة للمريخ في مباراة اليوم 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الاتحاد المحلي بعطبرة يكمل الجاهزية لاستضافة لقاء الإكسبريس وبطل الكنغو

كورة سودانية
أكد الاتحاد المحلي للكرة بعطبرة عن اكتمال كافة الاستعدادات لاستقبال المباراة الأفريقية المرتقبة التي تجمع الأهلي ممثل المدينة والسودان في البطولة الكونفدرالية وبطل الكنغو يوم التاسع من الشهر الحالي وقال: نفّذنا كل المطلوب من تجهيز للملعب على حسب طلب الجهاز الفني بالاضافة إلى الفنادق التي ستستضيف البعثات للفرق الزائرة والمراقبين والحكام وذكر سكرتير اتحاد عطبرة أن المراقب الذي أرسله الاتحادي الأفريقي لتفقد ملعب المباراة أبدى اعجابه بالجهد المبذول والعمل الذي تم بالاستاد والفنادق وقربها من ملعب المباراة وناشد سكرتير اتحاد عطبرة حكومة الولاية بالاهتمام أكثر بالمباراة الأفريقية وناشد كذلك الجماهير الرياضية بعطبرة من أجل الوقوف بقوة خلف الأهلي في مباراته التاريخية يوم التاسع من الشهر الحالي.
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*صباح الخير صباح النور المبدع دوما زول هناك .. السلام الله يغشاك وعين الله ترعاك .. اتمنى لم من خالص قلبى التوفيق والسداد وتمام الصحه والعافيه وغلى الأمام يا قمة الصفوه
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*[QUOTE=ابراهيم عطية بابكر;649799]تصويب الاخ الكريم زول هناك المباراة اقيمت امس الجمعة كنت متابعا لها وانتهي الزمن الرسمي بالتعادل السلبي وفي الزمن المضاف وفي الشوط الثاني منه تحديدا الدقيقة 117بادر فريق الهلال باحرازه للهدف الاول من ضربة جزاء وادرك النصر التعادل في اخر الدقائق ومن ثم حسمت المباراة بضربات الجزاء الذي وقف الحظ فيها لجانب الهلال ونيله للكأس
 تحياتى وسلامى الحار اخى الأستاذ/ ابراهيم عطيه بابكر .. مباراة الهلال والنصر على كأس ولى العهد السعودى تقام اليوم السبت 1/2/2014 الساعه الثامنه والنصف بأستاد الملك فهد .. معلومة الأخ زول هناك صحيحه بقيام المباراه اليوم وامس الجمعه كانت منقوله على الهواء مباشرة مباراة الأتحاد والفيصلى وانتهت بفوز الفيصلى 2/1 .. تكون شوفت مباراه معاده ولك خالص ودى وتقديرى وإحترامى
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

صباح الخير صباح النور المبدع دوما زول هناك .. السلام الله يغشاك وعين الله ترعاك .. اتمنى لم من خالص قلبى التوفيق والسداد وتمام الصحه والعافيه وغلى الأمام يا قمة الصفوه





صباح النور والسرور تسلم يا غالي علي الكلمات الطيبة 
متعك الله بالصحة والعافية كل الود والمحبة والاحترام 

*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

الجمصي : الذين يروجون لإيقاف "الأسياد" يعبرون عن أشواق لن تتحقق

الخرطوم / موسى مصطفى 
نفى الاستاذ عاطف الجمصي مستشار تحرير صحيفة الأسياد ان تكون الصحيفة قد تلقت أي اخطار من مجلس الصحافة والمطبوعات بالإيقاف مؤكدا ان "الأسياد" صدرت اليوم وستصدر غداً كالمعتاد ، واكد الجمصي معلقاً على ما نشر اليوم في "كفر و وتر" نقلا عن صفحة المريخ في الفيسبوك ان من يروجون لذلك يعبرون عن اشواقهم المكبوتة وحقدهم على صحيفة الاسياد التي ستظل شامخة سيفاً بتارا مدافعا عن الهلال في كل المحافل ، وشدد الجمصي على ان الاستهداف الذي تتتعرض له الصحيفة ليس وليد اللحظة ولن يؤثر في مسيرتها التي تبل ستزيد القائمين عليها عزما وشكيمة .
الجدير بالذكر ان كفر و وتر نقلت خبر ايقاف صحيفة الاسياد عن صحفة المريخ بالفيسبوك مع تاكيدات من بعض المصادر التي رفضت ذكر اسمها ان قرار الإيقاف سيسلم لادارة الصحيفة خلال ساعات .




 صحيفه زباله وقمامه وعفانه ونتنه كل كتابها سفهاء وملاقيط واقلامهم تتقيأ قيحا وصديدا .. ملعون ابوك صحيفه وحرام مثل هذا العفن يكون ضمن مواد هذا المنبر العملاق 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

صحيفه زباله وقمامه وعفانه ونتنه كل كتابها سفهاء وملاقيط واقلامهم تتقيأ قيحا وصديدا .. ملعون ابوك صحيفه وحرام مثل هذا العفن يكون ضمن مواد هذا المنبر العملاق 



الحبيب الغالي SHAKIRATEYA
تلاحظ اخي العزيز ان هذه الصحيفة نقاطعها ولا تتواجد بين الصحف
في عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة صباح كل يوم في المنبر
احترام لذوق الصفوة وإحترام الذوق العام لمنبر يحترم الاعضاء والزوار
ترددت في وضع الخبر فقط عشان نعرف الي مدي وصل خبر إيقاف الصحيفة من عدمه
تسلم يا غالي ولا نكون زعلانك من الصباح 
يسعد صباح تسلم يا غالي
*

----------


## زول هناك

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم السبت 1 فبراير 2014

مصدر عناوين الصحف كورة سودانية 


العالمي يصافح جمهوره امام الملكية عصرا .. ورديف الاحمر يحلق في الصدارة
المريخ يقدم مباراتة مع البافاري كنموذج للتسويق في سمنار تراخيص الاندية بجنوب افريقيا
الازرق يستأنف التحضيرات .. الملاريا تبعد اوليفيه عن مران الزعيم
رئيس نادي الملكية: المريخ مادٍ رائد ونسعي لعقد تؤامة معه
مدرب اهلي عطبرة: لقاء الاحمر عادي.. الخرطوم الوطني يختتم معسكر اكتوبر والبعثة تعود اليوم
*

----------


## زول هناك

*

المريخ يعانق جماهيره ومدرب الملكية يرفع راية التحدي
كروجر يعود لقيادة التدريبات والمرض يمنع اوليفيه
قطاع الاستثمار يطرح مقاعد المقصورة للبيع
رديف الاحمر يهزم االسلاطين ويتصدر .. ريتشارد يقود الملكية
الزعيم يقدم تجربتة مع البايرن في سمنار كيب تاون
النيل الازرق تبث لقاء الوحدات الاردني ظهر اليوم وريد بول يوم الاثنين
*

----------


## زول هناك

*
العالمي يعانق الصفوة بالملكية جوبا
المريخ يلفت الانظار بجنوب افريقيا .. اكرم والبرنس وتراوري يقودان المريخ امام بطل الجنوب
ريتشارد: الاحمر كسب قائدا إسمه هيثم مصطفي
الرديف يواصل حصد النقاط .. الاحمر يتدرب بالاكاديمية
مضوي: لهذا السبب رفضنا بيع المقصورة الماسية .. جناح العالمي يجذب زوار معرض الخرطوم الدولي
*

----------


## زول هناك

*
كثف من اتصالاته خلال الساعات الماضية: شيلسي الغاني ينازل الهلال استعدادا للابطال
جماهير الملعب المالي تتحسر علي رحيل (الكوبرا) كوليبالي
النابي: خلافي مه بشة (نسج خيال) .. سمبو: طموحات الازرق في اللقب القاري مشروعة
كمبالا يبعد واسا ويصل الاربعاء .. المريخ يعطل انتقال حارس السيليه للريان القطري
الهلال الي مدني قبل 48 ساعة من المباراة .. ومفاجأة .. ملعب الجزيرة غير صالح
*

----------


## زول هناك

*
الهلال يفاجئ المريخ ويواجه كمبالا سيتي
الازرق يفتح ملف الرومان اليوم ويتدرب بالاكاديمية
التلفزيون يسلم اندية الممتاز حقوق البث كاملة بالاثنين
مدير التلفزيون: الاتحاد سيتسلم متبقي الحقوق اليوم ورعاية 2014
رديف الهلال يدك حصون اهلي عطبرة بسباعية .. اليوم نهائي الشان
*

----------


## زول هناك

*
الهلال يتدرب علي فترتين بالاكاديمية ويغادر الي مدني بالثلاثاء
تراوري وعنكبة يبدعان في مران المريخ صباح امس والملاريا تبعد اوليفيه
الاهلي عطبرة يستعد بقوة لمواجهة المريخ
*

----------


## زول هناك

*
مدرب الهلال يطالب بمباراة دولية قبل مواجهة الملعب المالي
اليوم انطلاق العمل في ملعب المريخ الرديف
اتحاد الكرة بجنوب السودان يشيد بنظيره السوداني والمريخ
*

----------


## زول هناك

*
بروفة المريخ للعطبرواي جنوبية
مساوي: الهلال سيكون مختلفا مع النابي
تأهيل استاد الهلال ينتهي 25 مارس
*

----------


## زول هناك

*لدغة عقرب


كيف حصل الهلال والمريخ على الرخصة وهما لا يستحقان


( النعمان حسن)ــ مقال اليوم

حملت انباء الصحف ان المكتب التافيذى للاتحاد الافريقى لكرة القدم نظم ورشة فى كيب تاون بجنوب افريقيا شارك فيها ممثلو الاتحادات الافريقية لكرة القدم وكبرى الاندية الافريقية كان موضوعها لائحة ترخيض الاندية.
وحسب ما ورد فى الخبر كان حضورا فى الورشة من السودان الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد السوددانى كما شارك فيها كل من اللواء السر سكرتير نادى الهلال وانضم اليه الفريق طارق سكرتير نادى المريخ.
عند اطلاع عل مقدمة هذا الخبر توجست شرا وظننت ان كلا من الهلال والمريخ سيواجهان ماذقا لعدم اهليتهما او اهلية اى نادى سودانى للمشاركة فى البطولات الافريقية التى ستنطلق بعد ايام لعدم استيفائهم شروط المشاركة وذلك بالحصول على رخصة الاندية التى تؤهلها للمشاركة والتى اصدرتها الفيفا التى حددت عام 2014 عام الحرمان من المشاركة فى البطولات الافريقية او العالمية لمن لا يحصل على الرخصة من الاندية وذلك لان كلاهما لايستوفيان الشروط كم انه ليس فى السودان اى نادى استوفى هذه
الشروط وبالتالى ليس بينهما من استحق رخصة الاندية.
ولكن يبدو اننا حقا فى عصر المفاجأت فلقد كانت المفاجأة المذهلة فى هذه الورشة ان يصدر عنها ما يفيد بان كل من الهلال والمريخ قد استوفيا الشروط وحازا رخصةالاندية حسب ما ورد على لسان رئيس الاتحاد السودانى وسكرتير الهلال لدى مخاطبتهم للورشة ولعل المفاجاة الاكبر ان المكتب التفيذى للكاف المسؤل عن الورشة والذى خولته الفيفا مراجعة الاتحادات للاطمئنان على وفاء الاندية بشروط الرخيص وانها نالت الرخصة عن استحقاق وكانت الكاف نفسها قد بعثت بوفد للسودان للوقوف على موقف الاندية واهليتها للرخصة.
ولان موقفالاندية السودانية لم يكن بحاجة لتفتيش حيث ان حال انديتنا مكشوف للاعمى فان هذه اللجنة لم هى تكن بحاجة لجهد لتقف على الحقيقة وان ليس بين اندية السودان من هو جدير برخصة الاندية وبالتالى ليس بينها من يحق له التاهل للمشاركة فى البطولات الافريقية ولكن المكتب التتفيذى صمت عن ذكر الحقيقة بل وان الكاف نفسه برمج للسودان اربعة اندية للمشاركة فى البطولات الافريقية وفى عام2014 مخالفا الذى يعلمانه عام الحظر حسب ما اصدرته الفيفا وشروط اللائحة .
فالحقيقة التى لا ينكرها الا مكابر اانه ليس بين اندية السودان بلا استثناءمن يستحق رخصة الاندية وهذا ما سوف اعود له بالتفصيل فى الحلقة القادمة.
وحتى لا يندهش القارئ لاعتماد اندية السودان فى البطولة فى عام الحظر فان هناك ظروفا معينة عبدت الطريق للسودان ليشارك رغم عدم استيفائه للشروط بل ولمشاركته باربعة اندية فى المنافسات الافريقية مما جعلته دولة مميزة على الدول الافريقية:
اولا فالحقيقة المؤسفة ان الفيفا نفسها والتى تمثل اعلى جهة مختصة يفترض ان تكون حريصةعلى ما يصدر من لوائح وقرارات فان هذ المتظمة ومنذ ان اصبحت من اغنى المنظمات العالمية والاكثر ثراء فانها انحرفت عن جادة الطريق بعد ان اصبحت القيادات العليا للفيفا تسخر هذا المال لااستقطاب الاصوات الانتخابية حتى تضمن الفوز بمواقعها القيادية لهذا فانها توجه اهتمامها ودعمها المادى للاتحادات الموالية للقيادة حتى تضمن اصواتها الانتخابية سواء بالحفاظ على من هو مؤيد لها او لاستقطاب المزيد من الاتحادت لهذا فان اكثر الاتحادات خضوعا لهذه القيادات هى اتحادت دول العالم الثالث خاصة الاكثر فقرا منها لانها بحاجة للدعم والرعاية لهذا ليس غريبا ان تسكت الفيفا عن عدم استيفاء السودان شروط الترخيص لان الاتحاد السودانى يمثل احد الاركان الهامة الداعمة فى الانتخابات للقيادة المهيمنة على الفيفا وعلى راسها يقف بلاتر تفسه لهذا ليس غريبا ان تصبح الفيفا نعامة تدفن راسها فى الرمل ولا يهمها ان يتحقق للسودان الاهداف التى رمت لها لائحة الترخيص لرفع المستوى الفنى للاندية
ثانيا وعلى مستوى الكاف فان قيادة الكاف بجانب مصالحها المشتركة مع قيادة الفيفا فى الحفاظز على الاصوات الانتخابية فان لها مصلحة خاصة الا يغيب السودان عن البطولة الافريقية ليس لانه من الدول رفيعة المستوى فنيا فوجود الكرة السودان افريقيا فى الملعب لا يكسب البطولات اى اهمية فنية بحساب نتائج الكرة السودانية ولكن السودان يضفى على البطولة اهتماما جماهيريا واعلاميا لا تتمتع به البطولة فى اى دولة افريقية وهو ما شكل دافعا اضافيا لقيادة الكاف لتغض الطرف عة شروط الترخيص وان ترفع من عدد الاندية السودانية لتشارك افريقيا مع ان هذهالاندية ليس لها رصيد يبرر ذلك بحساب النتائج ولكن قيادة الكاف نظرت للامر من زاوية مصالحها الضيقة لما تحققه من مكاسب شخصية..
لهذا فانما شهدته ورشه لائحة الترخيص وصمت الكاف والفيفاعلى عدم اهلية الاندية السودانية هو النتاج الطبيعى للعقليات التى تحكم الكرة افريقيا وعالميا والى الحلقة القادمة لنرى كيف استحقت الانديةالسوداتية رخصة الاندية ان صح هذاالادعاء

*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

الحبيب الغالي SHAKIRATEYA
تلاحظ اخي العزيز ان هذه الصحيفة نقاطعها ولا تتواجد بين الصحف
في عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة صباح كل يوم في المنبر
احترام لذوق الصفوة وإحترام الذوق العام لمنبر يحترم الاعضاء والزوار
ترددت في وضع الخبر فقط عشان نعرف الي مدي وصل خبر إيقاف الصحيفة من عدمه
تسلم يا غالي ولا نكون زعلانك من الصباح 
يسعد صباح تسلم يا غالي



 زعل من الأحباب والأعزاء الصفوه من سابع المستحيلات .. وخاصة انتم الذين تستحقون ان ننال لكم الثريا لأن مجهوداتكم مقدره ولا تخطئها العين الا ان يكون إنسان حاقدا او جاحدا .. تسلم زول هناك بس اخبار هذه الزباله قاعده تخرج الإنسان من طوره وتسود الدنيا امام اعينى .. لك العتبى المبدع زول هناك فامضى ما انت فيه فلك خالص تقديرى وإحترامى ومودتى .. وشكرا على تادبك وادبك الجم وردك المهذب وكلماتك تدل على سمو الأخلاق وأصالة المعدن .. خادمكم المطيع [[ شاكر عطيه بابكر ]] 
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*مشكوووووووووووووووور الرائع زول هناك 
صباااااااااااحك عافية
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*صباحك نوووووور يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*ألف شكر زول هناك و صباحك زين
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

 زعل من الأحباب والأعزاء الصفوه من سابع المستحيلات .. وخاصة انتم الذين تستحقون ان ننال لكم الثريا لأن مجهوداتكم مقدره ولا تخطئها العين الا ان يكون إنسان حاقدا او جاحدا .. تسلم زول هناك بس اخبار هذه الزباله قاعده تخرج الإنسان من طوره وتسود الدنيا امام اعينى .. لك العتبى المبدع زول هناك فامضى ما انت فيه فلك خالص تقديرى وإحترامى ومودتى .. وشكرا على تادبك وادبك الجم وردك المهذب وكلماتك تدل على سمو الأخلاق وأصالة المعدن .. خادمكم المطيع [[ شاكر عطيه بابكر ]] 



لكما التحيه ادب الاعتذار وقبوله
لك التحيه زول العمل كبير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

تصويب الاخ الكريم زول هناك المباراة اقيمت امس الجمعة  كنت متابعا لها وانتهي الزمن الرسمي بالتعادل السلبي وفي الزمن المضاف  وفي الشوط الثاني منه تحديدا الدقيقة  117بادر فريق الهلال باحرازه للهدف الاول من ضربة جزاء وادرك النصر التعادل  في اخر الدقائق ومن ثم حسمت  المباراة بضربات الجزاء الذي وقف الحظ فيها لجانب الهلال ونيله للكأس






المباراة اليوم الاستاذ ابراهيم عطية
يمكن تكون شاهدت مباراة العام الماضي حيث انها جرت بين النصر والهلال ايضا وكسبها الهلال بركلات الترجيح 4 / 1 بعد انتهاء الوقت الاصلي والاضافي بالتعادل 1/1
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


العالمي يصافح جمهوره امام الملكيه عصرا .. ورديف الاحمر يحلق في الصدارة
المريخ يقدم مباراته مع البافاري كنموذج للتسويق في سمنار تراخيص الاندية بجنوب افريقيا .. الازرق يستأنف التحضيرات
العالمي يواجه الملكية وديا عصر اليوم
مدرب الملكية : نامل الاستفادة الفنية من مواجهة المريخ
الملاريا تبعد اوليفيه عن مران الزعيم
رئيس نادي الملكية: المريخ نادٍ رائد ونسعي لعقد توأمة معه
مدرب اهلي عطبرة: لقاء الاحمر عادي
.. الخرطوم الوطني يختتم معسكر اكتوبر والبعثة تعود اليوم
في سمنار تراخيص الاندية بجوهانسبيرج
الزعيم يقدم تجربته الودية مع بطل العالم كنموذج

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الهدف


العالمي يعانق الصفوة بالملكية جوبا
المريخ يلفت الانظار بجنوب افريقيا ..ريتشارد: الاحمر كسب قائدا إسمه هيثم مصطفي والرديف يواصل حصد النقاط
ابدى اعجابه بفييرا وباسيرو
مدرب بطل الجنوب : مباراتنا امام المريخ تجربة قوية وساهاجم ولن ادافع
مضوي : لهذا السبب رفضنا بيع المقصورة الماسية
بيكيلي قدم اوراق اعتماده
اكرم والبرنس وتراوري يقودان المريخ امام بطل الجنوب
الاحمر يتدرب بالاكاديمية
.. جناح العالمي يجذب زوار معرض الخرطوم الدولي
التاخير يحرم ديدا من المران واوليفيه يغيب بسبب المرض
رديف الزعيم يقهر السلاطين بهدف

*

----------


## yassirali66

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور 
والله ابدااااااااااااااااااااع
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
كيف حصل الهلال والمريخ على الرخصة وهما لا يستحقان

حلقة -1-
حملت انباء الصحف ان المكتب التافيذى للاتحاد الافريقى لكرة القدم نظم ورشة فى كيب تاون بجنوب افريقيا شارك فيها ممثلو الاتحادات الافريقية لكرة القدم وكبرى الاندية الافريقية كان موضوعها لائحة ترخيض الاندية.
وحسب ما ورد فى الخبر كان حضورا فى الورشة من السودان الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد السوددانى كما شارك فيها كل من اللواء السر سكرتير نادى الهلال وانضم اليه الفريق طارق سكرتير نادى المريخ.
عند اطلاع عل مقدمة هذا الخبر توجست شرا وظننت ان كلا من الهلال والمريخ سيواجهان ماذقا لعدم اهليتهما او اهلية اى نادى سودانى للمشاركة فى البطولات الافريقية التى ستنطلق بعد ايام لعدم استيفائهم شروط المشاركة وذلك بالحصول على رخصة الاندية التى تؤهلها للمشاركة والتى اصدرتها الفيفا التى حددت عام 2014 عام الحرمان من المشاركة فى البطولات الافريقية او العالمية لمن لا يحصل على الرخصة من الاندية وذلك لان كلاهما لايستوفيان الشروط كم انه ليس فى السودان اى نادى استوفى هذه
الشروط وبالتالى ليس بينهما من استحق رخصة الاندية.
ولكن يبدو اننا حقا فى عصر المفاجأت فلقد كانت المفاجأة المذهلة فى هذه الورشة ان يصدر عنها ما يفيد بان كل من الهلال والمريخ قد استوفيا الشروط وحازا رخصةالاندية حسب ما ورد على لسان رئيس الاتحاد السودانى وسكرتير الهلال لدى مخاطبتهم للورشة ولعل المفاجاة الاكبر ان المكتب التفيذى للكاف المسؤل عن الورشة والذى خولته الفيفا مراجعة الاتحادات للاطمئنان على وفاء الاندية بشروط الرخيص وانها نالت الرخصة عن استحقاق وكانت الكاف نفسها قد بعثت بوفد للسودان للوقوف على موقف الاندية واهليتها للرخصة.
ولان موقفالاندية السودانية لم يكن بحاجة لتفتيش حيث ان حال انديتنا مكشوف للاعمى فان هذه اللجنة لم هى تكن بحاجة لجهد لتقف على الحقيقة وان ليس بين اندية السودان من هو جدير برخصة الاندية وبالتالى ليس بينها من يحق له التاهل للمشاركة فى البطولات الافريقية ولكن المكتب التتفيذى صمت عن ذكر الحقيقة بل وان الكاف نفسه برمج للسودان اربعة اندية للمشاركة فى البطولات الافريقية وفى عام2014 مخالفا الذى يعلمانه عام الحظر حسب ما اصدرته الفيفا وشروط اللائحة .
فالحقيقة التى لا ينكرها الا مكابر اانه ليس بين اندية السودان بلا استثناءمن يستحق رخصة الاندية وهذا ما سوف اعود له بالتفصيل فى الحلقة القادمة.
وحتى لا يندهش القارئ لاعتماد اندية السودان فى البطولة فى عام الحظر فان هناك ظروفا معينة عبدت الطريق للسودان ليشارك رغم عدم استيفائه للشروط بل ولمشاركته باربعة اندية فى المنافسات الافريقية مما جعلته دولة مميزة على الدول الافريقية:
اولا فالحقيقة المؤسفة ان الفيفا نفسها والتى تمثل اعلى جهة مختصة يفترض ان تكون حريصةعلى ما يصدر من لوائح وقرارات فان هذ المتظمة ومنذ ان اصبحت من اغنى المنظمات العالمية والاكثر ثراء فانها انحرفت عن جادة الطريق بعد ان اصبحت القيادات العليا للفيفا تسخر هذا المال لااستقطاب الاصوات الانتخابية حتى تضمن الفوز بمواقعها القيادية لهذا فانها توجه اهتمامها ودعمها المادى للاتحادات الموالية للقيادة حتى تضمن اصواتها الانتخابية سواء بالحفاظ على من هو مؤيد لها او لاستقطاب المزيد من الاتحادت لهذا فان اكثر الاتحادات خضوعا لهذه القيادات هى اتحادت دول العالم الثالث خاصة الاكثر فقرا منها لانها بحاجة للدعم والرعاية لهذا ليس غريبا ان تسكت الفيفا عن عدم استيفاء السودان شروط الترخيص لان الاتحاد السودانى يمثل احد الاركان الهامة الداعمة فى الانتخابات للقيادة المهيمنة على الفيفا وعلى راسها يقف بلاتر تفسه لهذا ليس غريبا ان تصبح الفيفا نعامة تدفن راسها فى الرمل ولا يهمها ان يتحقق للسودان الاهداف التى رمت لها لائحة الترخيص لرفع المستوى الفنى للاندية
ثانيا وعلى مستوى الكاف فان قيادة الكاف بجانب مصالحها المشتركة مع قيادة الفيفا فى الحفاظز على الاصوات الانتخابية فان لها مصلحة خاصة الا يغيب السودان عن البطولة الافريقية ليس لانه من الدول رفيعة المستوى فنيا فوجود الكرة السودان افريقيا فى الملعب لا يكسب البطولات اى اهمية فنية بحساب نتائج الكرة السودانية ولكن السودان يضفى على البطولة اهتماما جماهيريا واعلاميا لا تتمتع به البطولة فى اى دولة افريقية وهو ما شكل دافعا اضافيا لقيادة الكاف لتغض الطرف عة شروط الترخيص وان ترفع من عدد الاندية السودانية لتشارك افريقيا مع ان هذهالاندية ليس لها رصيد يبرر ذلك بحساب النتائج ولكن قيادة الكاف نظرت للامر من زاوية مصالحها الضيقة لما تحققه من مكاسب شخصية..
لهذا فانما شهدته ورشه لائحة الترخيص وصمت الكاف والفيفاعلى عدم اهلية الاندية السودانية هو النتاج الطبيعى للعقليات التى تحكم الكرة افريقيا وعالميا والى الحلقة القادمة لنرى كيف استحقت الانديةالسوداتية رخصة الاندية ان صح هذاالادعاء

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
خارطة الطريق
ناصر بابكر
فلسفة التمرير والتحدي الكبير

* سئل المدرب الفرنسي الكبير ايمي جاكيه في مؤتمر صحفي عقب مونديال 1998 عن فلسفته في التدريب التى يعتقد انها لعبت الدور الابرز في تتويج فرنسا بطلة للعالم بعيدا عن طرق اللعب والتكتيكات الدفاعية والهجومية وغيرها من التفاصيل الفنية فاجاب جاكيه (فلسفة التمرير.. ان تبقي الكرة بين اقدام لاعبينا اطول فترة ممكنة) .
* تلك الفلسفة ذاتها قاد بها الهولندي يوهان كرويف برشلونة لسيادة العالم لعدة سنوات جني خلالها البارسا ثمار اعتماد فلسفة التمرير كمنهج اساسي للعمل في اكاديمية (لاماسيا) والتى انتجت فريقا يلعب كرة قدم رهيبة بنسب سيطرة غير مسبوقة جعلت كثيرون ولفترة طويلة يصفونه بانه فريق (من خارج كوكب الارض) ولم يكن المنتخب الاسباني بمعزل عن الاستفادة من ثمار (لاماسيا) عندما توج نفسه بطلا لاوربا والعالم .
* ما دعاني لتلك المقدمة ،ما شاهدته عبر (اليوتيوب) لمباراة المريخ امام الوحدات الاردني الى جانب بعض مقاطع الفيديو لمواجهتي الاحمر امام زينت الروسي وريدبول سالزبورج النمساوي كان اكثر ما لفت نظري واثار انتباهي خلالها التطور الملحوظ والنقلة الواضحة في جزئية امتلاك لاعبي المريخ للكرة وظهور ملامح عمل كبير يقوم به الالماني كروجر لادخال (فلسفة التمرير) في الفرقة الحمراء وهو امر يبدو واضحا من خلال خياراته التى يركز فيها بجلاء على من يساعدون على انجاح تلك الفلسفة خاصة على المستوي الدفاعي المتعلق (بوسط الدفاع والارتكاز) والذين تقع على عاتقهم مهمة بدأ وتنظيم الهجمات من الخلف .
* على المستوي الشخصي اعتقد انني احد اكثر الناس سعادة بالعمل الذي ينتظم المريخ في هذا الجانب لان ثقافة التمرير ظلت وعلى مدار سنوات عديدة ماضية اكثر ما اتمني مشاهدته في الفرقة الحمراء لقناعتي الكاملة بحجم المكاسب والفوائد التى يمكن تحقيقها من خلال التطور في جزئية الاستحواذ على الكره والتى تبدأ بتقديم كرة قدم جاذبة وممتعة تؤكد لمن يشاهدها ان هذا الفريق يسير في الطريق الصحيح نحو البطولات والذي يبدأ بلعب كرة قدم حقيقية لا يمكن الوصول اليها من دون التميز في جزئية (التمرير) .
* ميزة تلك الفلسفة انها تجعل حظوظ الفريق الذي يمتلكها اعلى لتحقيق الانتصارات لانه ببساطة يستحوذ على الكرة فترة اطول وبالتالى فانه يملك فرص اكبر للتسجيل ويقلل من فرص منافسه في الوصول الى شباكه لانك لا تستطيع تسجيل هدف والكرة ليست بحوذتك ،وبالتالى فان واحدة من مزايا هذه الفلسفة انها يمكن ان تغطي على (الثغرات الدفاعية) بشكل كبير بتقليل هجمات المنافس عن طريق حرمانه من الكرة ،وهو ما حدث مع برشلونة الذي تسيد اوربا رغم ان دفاعه اقل بكثير من دفاعات بقية منافسيه في القارة العجوز لكنه كان يستفيد من نسب امتلاك للكرة تتجاوز الـ(70%) مع الاشارة الى ان مدافعيه ايضا كان يساهمون في نجاح فلسفة التمرير بالقدرات المهارية التى يملكونها الى جانب لاعب المحور .
* في السنوات الماضية التى كنا نتعرض فيها للخسارة بانتظام في مباريات خارج الارض على الصعيد الافريقي وبعضها بنتائج كبيرة رغم اننا نلعب بدفاع منطقة كامل (خندقة) ،كانت مشكلة التمرير والضعف الواضح في جزئية امتلاك الكره بتشتيتها بطريقة عشوائية من قبل المدافعين عند استردادها من المنافس او التمرير الخاطئ من عناصر الوسط احد الاسباب الرئيسية لتلك الهزائم ولتواضع نتائجنا خارج الارض.
* فافضل وسيلة يمكن ان تدافع عبرها هي (ابقاء الكره بين اقدام لاعبيك لاطوال فترة ممكنة) لانك وبهذه الطريقة تقلل من هجمات المنافس على مرماك كما تمتلك فرصة التسجيل في شباكه الى جانب ان تلك الميزة تصيب المنافس بالتوتر ونقص الثقة وتستهلكه بدنيا ،وفي اعتقادي الشخصي ان (فلسفة التمرير) هي كلمة السر الاساسية التى جعلت الاهلى المصري فريقا للقرن في افريقيا ومن بعده الزمالك والتى جعلت المنتخب المصري الاكثر تتويجا بلقب امم القارة السمراء لان الفراعنة وعلى مستوي الاندية والمنتخبات يتميزون بقدرة عالية على التمرير السليم بصورة تترجم النتائج المميزة التى يحققونها خارج الارض .
* وما دعاني لتناول هذا الموضوع وجعلني حريصا على تسليط الضوء عليه قبل انطلاقة الموسم قناعتي ان الوصول الى درجة الاجادة الكاملة لـ(فلسفة التمرير) يحتاج الى وقت طويل من الممارسة الى جانب تحلى اللاعب بالثقة والهدوء وبعده عن التوتر وهو امر لن يكون متاحا حال تعامل الاعلام والجمهور بانفعال مع الاخطاء التى يمكن ان تحدث وفي مناطق خطرة لان تلك الفلسفة تفرض على لاعبي الخط الخلفي والارتكاز تمرير الكرة والابتعاد عن تشتيتها وكل ما يحتاجه اللاعبون في الفترة القادمة للوصول الى نسبة اتقان كبيرة لما يريده المدرب هو دعمهم وتشجيعهم على امتلاك تلك الثقافة المهمة حتي لو اخطأوا لان اللاعب او الانسان عموما لا يمكن ان يتعلم مالم يخطئ واي تجربة جديدة تصاحبها بطبيعة الحال اخطاء يجب الا تعمي ابصارنا عن الفوائد العظيمة التى سنجنيها بعد تطبيق تلك الفلسفة كما ينبغي .
* تشجيع ودعم ومساندة (فلسفة التمرير) هو التحدي الكبير الذي ينتظر الاعلام والجماهير في الموسم الجديد .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
إن فوكس
نجيب عبد الرحيم
بعيداً عن المرمى الرياضي 25 عاماً ولا زلنا في الوثبة 1

أنا كاتب رياضي وكل أدواتي رياضية ولا أكتب في السياسة ولا أتعاطها رغم إني نشأت في بيت أنصاري يوجد فيه كل ألوان الطيف السياسي ولكني كنت أنتظر المفاجأة التي أعلن عنها المشير عمر البشير رئيس الجمهورية التي أصبحت مادة للصحف والقنوات الفضائية والإذاعات المحلية وإجتهد فيها المحللون السياسيون وقارئ الفنجان من أجل معرفة مضمون المفاجأة حتى الزعماء السياسيين كانوا حضوراً وعلى رأسهم زعيم حزب الأمة الأمام الصادق والشيخ حسن الترابي زعيم المؤتمر الشعبي وغازي صلاح الدين رئيس حزب الإصلاح والنهضة الجديد المنشق من المؤتمر الوطني.

كنت حريصاً على متابعة المفاجأة لأني كنت أعتقد أن المشير جاد هذه المرة في دعوته للإصلاح بدءا من حزبه الذي تشرذم بعد خروج مجموعة غازي صلاح الدين احد ابرز كوادر الحزب فضلا عن الأزمة الاقتصادية الخانقة التي تعاني منها البلاد واستمرار الحرب في النيل الأزرق وجنوب كردفان ودارفور والاضطرابات الأمنية في الدول الإفريقية المجاورة ودول الربيع العربي وخاصة الحرب المشتعلة في دولة جنوب السودان أدت إلى شلل الإقتصاد السوداني فقد شهدنا عودة صفوف الوقود والغاز والخبز.

الكل كان يتوقع الإعلان عن عقد مؤتمر وطني لجميع القوى السياسية المعارضة وحملة السلاح لمعالجة القضايا المتعلقة بإدارة الحكم والدولة ووضع الحلول اللازمة وتشكيل حكومة قومية تعي مسؤولياتها وتعمل من أجل الوطن وليس من أجل حزب يتمسك بالسلطة والوطن أصبح بين مطرقة التمزق وسندان الضياع والشتات..

كيف لا يتمزق ويتقسم السودان والبروف إبراهيم غندور مساعد رئيس الجمهورية ونائب رئيس المؤتمر الوطني بثقافته الحزبية المغلقة على ذاتها تفكر بذهنية واحدة وتحمل ثقافة واحدة ومشاعر واحدة، قال خلال مخاطبته ندوة سياسية للمؤتمر الوطني بالقضارف لن نتخلى عن السلطة لأي حزب سياسي ومناضلو الكيبورد لن يسقطوا الحزب الحاكم ولكنه نسى نضال آخر في الميدان تقوده الحركات المسلحة التي توحدت تحت إسم الجبهة الثورية السودانية وأن رحى حرب ضروس تدور بينها وبين القوات الحكومية ولذا سيكون الخطر ازدياد الحركات المسلحة وانفلات الأمن إن لن لم يكن فالتاً وسنشهد صوملة السودان وزيادة نطاق الحروب الأهلية الجهوية.

البشير أستخدم عبارات في خطاب الوثبة لا ترتقي إلى روحية الحرص من أجل تحقيق الوحدة الوطنية والشراكة الوطنية التي أصبحت غائبة بشكل كامل ولم يتطرق إلى ملف الفساد الذي أزكم الأنوف وحرية الصحافة ولا سياسة التمكين والانتقائية الجهوية ولا عن البنية التحتية المعطوبة .. ولا عن الهيمنة علي دولاب الدولة في كل مؤسساتها المدنية وغيرها من قبل أعضاء المؤتمر الوطني وكل من يهتف لهم ويساندهم.

سمعنا من هنا وهناك إن الخطاب المتفق عليه تم تبديله من مستشاري الرئيس بالخطاب اللغز الذي حير العلماء والفلاسفة والأدباء والكتاب والمفكرين والمفسرين وعجزت أدوات التقنية الحديثة عن تفسيره.

بعد فشل الوثبة الأولى التي أحبطت آمال الشعب السوداني الفقير الجيعان الغلبان والمغلوب على أمره، سيتخيل أن تحت الرماد وميض أمل على أن تهب رياح تغيير فجائية رغم أن الرياح أصبحت عصية عليه.

عرفنا من بعض وسائل الإعلام أن الوثبة ستعاد مرة ثانية وعلى حسب قول نائب رئيس المؤتمر الوطني ومساعد الرئيس البروف غندور أن الرئيس سيقدم خطاباً ثانياً الثلاثاء المقبل أكثر وضوحاً وشفافية وما علينا إلا ننتظر الوثبة الثانية إذا نجحت فهذا هو المأمول وإذا فشلت كسابقتها ستنتهي بخيبة الأمل ويكون السودان في خطر.

أكتفي بهذا القدر لا أريد أن أطيل عليكم فالعيوب كلها مكشوفة وتحدث عنها قبلي من هم أعرف مني بأدوات اللعبة السياسة.

لك الله يا وطني فغداً ستشرق شمسك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يدك شباك اهلي عطبرة بسباعية في دوري الرديف

ضمن  مباريات الاسبوع الثالث لدوري والي الدين للشباب ( الرديف) فاز الهلال على  الاهلي عطبرة بملعب دار الرياضة امدرمان بسباعية دون مقابل للاهلي بعد  مباراة تسيدها الفريق الازرق طولا وعرضا ونصب مهرجانا للاهداف تباري في  احرازه نجم الفريق اطهر الطاهر
باحرازه سوبر هاتريك واحرز بقية الاهداف سادومبا ومعتصم ومحمد فضل .
بهذه النتيجة رفع الفريق رصيده الي ٧ نقاط في الصدارة مؤقتا في انتظار مباراة المريخ ومريخ الفاشر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ريتشارد جاستن : المريخ كسب قائد اسمه هيثم مصطفي



كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 
قال نجم المريخ السابق و الملكية جوبا الحا


لي ريتشارد جاستن في حديثه للهدف بان المريخ كسب قائد مهما اسمه هيثم مصطفي و قال ريتشارد بان هيثم يمثل قيمة فنية كبيرة لا غني عنها و اي فريق يتمناه و قال بانه يلعب دور المدرب داخل الملعب و اكد بان المريخ استفادمن هيثم في الدوري الممتاز بتحقيقه للبطولة في الموسم المنصرم و سيحقق فوائد جمة في البطال في الموسم الجديد .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثنائية عنكبة و تراوري تهدد الاكسبريس العبطراوي



كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 
قدم نجما المريخ تراوري و عنكبة مستوى مميزا في مران امس و شكلا ثنائيا رائعا نالت رضاء الجهاز الفني للمريخ وهو ما يحتم على مدرب المريخ الدفع بهما معا في مواجهة الفريق المقبلة امام الاهلي عطبرة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و يجدر ذكره بان مدرب المريخ كان يعتمد على لاعب وحيد في المقدمة الهجومية الا انه عدل من طريقته امس و دفع بلاعبين في الهجوم و يتوقع ان تستمر ثنائية تراوري و عنكبة في مواجهة الاهلي و كمبالا سيتي في الابطال .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الملاريا تداهم اوليفية و تبعده عن مواجهة الاكسبريس



كفرووتر/ الخرطوم
 داهمت الملاريا امس لاعب المريخ العاجي اوليفية و الذي غاب عن الملاريا الاول امس و يتوقع ان يستمر غيابه حتى مباراة اليوم امام الملكية و مواجهة الفريق الدورية امام الاهلي عطبرة فيما تتضح امر مشاركته امام اكمبالا خلال الـــ(72) المقبلة حسب الجرعات التي يخضع لها اللاعب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻗﻴﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺳﻰ ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﻭﻧﺼﻒ .. ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺒﺪﺃ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻴﻊ ﻛﺮﺍﺳﻲ ﻣﻘﺼﻮﺭﺗﻪ

ﺍﻛﻤﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺮﻓﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻀﺨﻢ ﻭﻗﺪ ﺍﻋﻠﻨﺖ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺩﻭﺭ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻧﺠﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺮﻭﻉ ﻭﺗﺤﻮﻳﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻣﻮﺭﺩ ﺍﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭﻱ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺴﺒﻮﻕ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﻛﺸﻒ ﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻣﻀﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺮﻑ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﻋﻦ ﻭﺻﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺩﺭﺍﺕ ﻟﻼﻗﻄﺎﺏ ﻭﺗﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺑﻴﻨﻬﻢ ﺣﻮﻝ ﻣﻘﺎﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﺴﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺒﻠﻎ ﻗﻴﻤﺘﻬﺎ ﻋﺸﺮﺓ ﻣﻼﻳﻴﻦ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﻛﺤﺪ ﺍﺩﻧﻲ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻘﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺑﻄﺮﺡ ﻛﺮﺍﺳﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺼﻮﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻧﺒﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻢ ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪﻫﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻧﺤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺜﻠﺜﺔ ﻟﺘﻐﻄﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺑﺤﺮﻱ ﻭﺍﻡ ﺩﺭﻣﺎﻥ ﻭﺳﻴﺘﻢ ﻃﺮﺡ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﻋﺪ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ ﻣﻦ ﻓﺒﺮﺍﻳﺮ ﻭﻳﺴﺘﻤﺮ ﻟﻤﺪﺓ ﻋﺸﺮﺓ ﺍﻳﺎﻡ ﺣﺘﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻓﺒﺮﺍﻳﺮ ﻭﺗﺒﻠﻎ ﻗﻴﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺳﻲ ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﻭﻧﺺ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ .

*

----------


## ابومنزر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

الجمصي : الذين يروجون لإيقاف "الأسياد" يعبرون عن أشواق لن تتحقق

الخرطوم / موسى مصطفى 
نفى الاستاذ عاطف الجمصي مستشار تحرير صحيفة الأسياد ان تكون الصحيفة قد تلقت أي اخطار من مجلس الصحافة والمطبوعات بالإيقاف مؤكدا ان "الأسياد" صدرت اليوم وستصدر غداً كالمعتاد ، واكد الجمصي معلقاً على ما نشر اليوم في "كفر و وتر" نقلا عن صفحة المريخ في الفيسبوك ان من يروجون لذلك يعبرون عن اشواقهم المكبوتة وحقدهم على صحيفة الاسياد التي ستظل شامخة سيفاً بتارا مدافعا عن الهلال في كل المحافل ، وشدد الجمصي على ان الاستهداف الذي تتتعرض له الصحيفة ليس وليد اللحظة ولن يؤثر في مسيرتها التي تبل ستزيد القائمين عليها عزما وشكيمة .
الجدير بالذكر ان كفر و وتر نقلت خبر ايقاف صحيفة الاسياد عن صحفة المريخ بالفيسبوك مع تاكيدات من بعض المصادر التي رفضت ذكر اسمها ان قرار الإيقاف سيسلم لادارة الصحيفة خلال ساعات .




 انتو قبل كده لو بتزكرووو الزول دا عاطف الجمصى مش اخز علقه ساخنه ومن من من امين الخزينه فى عهد سابق وريس نادى  الهلال قيل التسير وفى مكتبوو وقته كان عاطف محرر فى صحيفة عالم السموم البرير متعود على جلدهم نفقد يابرير بشده
                        	*

----------


## Aladdin

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

شكرا زول هناك على االاخبار الصباحية 

للاسف الشديد ادارة المريخ تجامل على حساب اعداد الفريق لمباراة مهمة في البطولة الافريقية 

معروف سلفا بان فريق الملكية جوبا لن يقدم اي فائدة للمريخ وانما ستكون الفائدة من نصيب الملكية 

وان قيام تمرين اهم بكثير من الفائدة التي سيجنيها اللاعبون 

اللهم الا تطبيق الجمل التكتيكية بصورة نموذجية لتصبح الفائدة الفنية ضئيلة للغاية 

قطعا هذه المباراة سيطبق فيها كروجر بعض الخطط التي استعصت على اللاعبين ان ينفذوها في مباريات المريخ الحبية في الدوحة 

اتمنى ان يتقن اللاعبون طريقة الاختراق من العمق والاطراف وايضا اجادة التمرير من لمسة واحدة وكذلك عمليات الضغط على الخصم 

مع تنويع اللعب من الاطراف كما اتمنى ان يلعب الفريق بنفس واحد طيلة زمن المباراة مع تحرك كل اللاعبين وعدم ادخال العواطف في المباريات 

حتى وان كانت مع فرق ذات مستوى ضعيف مثل الملكية جوبا وعلى لاعبي المريخ اللعب بجدية تامة منذ البداية وحتى النهاية 

كما اتمنى ان يلعب كروجر تمرين قبل هذه المباراة لمدة ساعة كاملة ثم يلعب المباراة بعد التمرين مباشرة حتى تكون هناك قيمة فنية جيدة من حيث 

ارتفاع لياقة اللاعبين وتقدمها خطوة بدلا من الوقوف اثناء المباراة لخط الدفاع والحارس دون جدوى

المقارنة المعدومة بين الزعيم والملكية جوبا هي ما دعتنا لكتابة مثل هذا الكلام 

تنفيذ بعض التكتيك الهجومي بصورة نموذجية بالاضافة الى تنفيذ الركلات الركنية والمخالفات بالقرب من خط 18 

هو بروفة جيدة للمريخ في مباراة اليوم 



 لا اتفق معك الاخ نادر يمكن لكروجر ان يستفيد من المباره باعداد البدلا واي تطيبق أي خطه ولكن دور جمهور الجنوب سوف يكون الحاسم في مباره الاياب امام كمبالا سيتي وكذلك لا تنسي دور ابناء الجنوب من قبل العام الماضي وكذلك لا تنسي القاعدة الجماهير بالجنوب  والله واجب علينا انو نخش كورة الملكية للوفاء ببعض الدين للصفوة من الجنوب 

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور زول هناك على إبداعاتك اليومية و جهودك المقدرة و الشكر موصول للحبيب كسلاوي للإضافات القيمة
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*]بسلامات يا شباب و الشكر و التقدير الاخ زول هناك على المجهود المتواصل و المقدر ودومآ .. سؤالي هل هذا العمود المهم للغاية (كيف حصل الهلال و المريخ على الرخصة) منسوب للاستاذ النعمان حسن أم هو للاستاذ علم الدين هاشم ..!! ؟ و شكرآ


*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
كيف حصل الهلال والمريخ على الرخصة وهما لا يستحقان

حلقة -1-
حملت انباء الصحف ان المكتب التافيذى للاتحاد الافريقى لكرة القدم نظم ورشة فى كيب تاون بجنوب افريقيا شارك فيها ممثلو الاتحادات الافريقية لكرة القدم وكبرى الاندية الافريقية كان موضوعها لائحة ترخيض الاندية.
وحسب ما ورد فى الخبر كان حضورا فى الورشة من السودان الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد السوددانى كما شارك فيها كل من اللواء السر سكرتير نادى الهلال وانضم اليه الفريق طارق سكرتير نادى المريخ.
عند اطلاع عل مقدمة هذا الخبر توجست شرا وظننت ان كلا من الهلال والمريخ سيواجهان ماذقا لعدم اهليتهما او اهلية اى نادى سودانى للمشاركة فى البطولات الافريقية التى ستنطلق بعد ايام لعدم استيفائهم شروط المشاركة وذلك بالحصول على رخصة الاندية التى تؤهلها للمشاركة والتى اصدرتها الفيفا التى حددت عام 2014 عام الحرمان من المشاركة فى البطولات الافريقية او العالمية لمن لا يحصل على الرخصة من الاندية وذلك لان كلاهما لايستوفيان الشروط كم انه ليس فى السودان اى نادى استوفى هذه
الشروط وبالتالى ليس بينهما من استحق رخصة الاندية.
ولكن يبدو اننا حقا فى عصر المفاجأت فلقد كانت المفاجأة المذهلة فى هذه الورشة ان يصدر عنها ما يفيد بان كل من الهلال والمريخ قد استوفيا الشروط وحازا رخصةالاندية حسب ما ورد على لسان رئيس الاتحاد السودانى وسكرتير الهلال لدى مخاطبتهم للورشة ولعل المفاجاة الاكبر ان المكتب التفيذى للكاف المسؤل عن الورشة والذى خولته الفيفا مراجعة الاتحادات للاطمئنان على وفاء الاندية بشروط الرخيص وانها نالت الرخصة عن استحقاق وكانت الكاف نفسها قد بعثت بوفد للسودان للوقوف على موقف الاندية واهليتها للرخصة.
ولان موقفالاندية السودانية لم يكن بحاجة لتفتيش حيث ان حال انديتنا مكشوف للاعمى فان هذه اللجنة لم هى تكن بحاجة لجهد لتقف على الحقيقة وان ليس بين اندية السودان من هو جدير برخصة الاندية وبالتالى ليس بينها من يحق له التاهل للمشاركة فى البطولات الافريقية ولكن المكتب التتفيذى صمت عن ذكر الحقيقة بل وان الكاف نفسه برمج للسودان اربعة اندية للمشاركة فى البطولات الافريقية وفى عام2014 مخالفا الذى يعلمانه عام الحظر حسب ما اصدرته الفيفا وشروط اللائحة .
فالحقيقة التى لا ينكرها الا مكابر اانه ليس بين اندية السودان بلا استثناءمن يستحق رخصة الاندية وهذا ما سوف اعود له بالتفصيل فى الحلقة القادمة.
وحتى لا يندهش القارئ لاعتماد اندية السودان فى البطولة فى عام الحظر فان هناك ظروفا معينة عبدت الطريق للسودان ليشارك رغم عدم استيفائه للشروط بل ولمشاركته باربعة اندية فى المنافسات الافريقية مما جعلته دولة مميزة على الدول الافريقية:
اولا فالحقيقة المؤسفة ان الفيفا نفسها والتى تمثل اعلى جهة مختصة يفترض ان تكون حريصةعلى ما يصدر من لوائح وقرارات فان هذ المتظمة ومنذ ان اصبحت من اغنى المنظمات العالمية والاكثر ثراء فانها انحرفت عن جادة الطريق بعد ان اصبحت القيادات العليا للفيفا تسخر هذا المال لااستقطاب الاصوات الانتخابية حتى تضمن الفوز بمواقعها القيادية لهذا فانها توجه اهتمامها ودعمها المادى للاتحادات الموالية للقيادة حتى تضمن اصواتها الانتخابية سواء بالحفاظ على من هو مؤيد لها او لاستقطاب المزيد من الاتحادت لهذا فان اكثر الاتحادات خضوعا لهذه القيادات هى اتحادت دول العالم الثالث خاصة الاكثر فقرا منها لانها بحاجة للدعم والرعاية لهذا ليس غريبا ان تسكت الفيفا عن عدم استيفاء السودان شروط الترخيص لان الاتحاد السودانى يمثل احد الاركان الهامة الداعمة فى الانتخابات للقيادة المهيمنة على الفيفا وعلى راسها يقف بلاتر تفسه لهذا ليس غريبا ان تصبح الفيفا نعامة تدفن راسها فى الرمل ولا يهمها ان يتحقق للسودان الاهداف التى رمت لها لائحة الترخيص لرفع المستوى الفنى للاندية
ثانيا وعلى مستوى الكاف فان قيادة الكاف بجانب مصالحها المشتركة مع قيادة الفيفا فى الحفاظز على الاصوات الانتخابية فان لها مصلحة خاصة الا يغيب السودان عن البطولة الافريقية ليس لانه من الدول رفيعة المستوى فنيا فوجود الكرة السودان افريقيا فى الملعب لا يكسب البطولات اى اهمية فنية بحساب نتائج الكرة السودانية ولكن السودان يضفى على البطولة اهتماما جماهيريا واعلاميا لا تتمتع به البطولة فى اى دولة افريقية وهو ما شكل دافعا اضافيا لقيادة الكاف لتغض الطرف عة شروط الترخيص وان ترفع من عدد الاندية السودانية لتشارك افريقيا مع ان هذهالاندية ليس لها رصيد يبرر ذلك بحساب النتائج ولكن قيادة الكاف نظرت للامر من زاوية مصالحها الضيقة لما تحققه من مكاسب شخصية..
لهذا فانما شهدته ورشه لائحة الترخيص وصمت الكاف والفيفاعلى عدم اهلية الاندية السودانية هو النتاج الطبيعى للعقليات التى تحكم الكرة افريقيا وعالميا والى الحلقة القادمة لنرى كيف استحقت الانديةالسوداتية رخصة الاندية ان صح هذاالادعاء




سلامات الاخ زول هناك و مشكور على مجهوداتك المقدرة دومآ .. بس عندي سؤال بسيط العمود او المقال المهم جدآ في تقديري هل هو تابع لي الاستاذ القامة النعمان حسن .. ام منسوب للاستاذ علم الدين هاشم ..!!؟ و دمتم ..
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكراً جزيلاً حبيبنا زول هناك
شكراً جزيلاً حبيبنا كسلاوي

*

----------

